# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  [Q9, Thủ đức, Dĩ An] Cần tìm chỗ làm bệ máy tiện.

## sieunhim

Chào ace!

Em đang cần làm cái bệ máy tiện gỗ CNC thông số sơ bộ như hình.


Thông số chi tiết e sẽ trao đổi rõ hơn.

ACE nào ở khu vực Dĩ An - Thủ Đức - Q9 làm được giúp em.

Liên hệ (zalo/viber...): 0983.068.011 Khôi

tks ace nhiều

----------

cuong

----------


## Fusionvie

> Bạn có thể ra ngã tư thủ đức. Khu vực đối diện đó 300m có một tiệm chuyên tiện các loại ren khó. Bạn có thể đem lên đó tiện rất ok mà giá hơi bị thấp


Anh đi xa quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocbh2001

bạn ấy đang tìm cho gia công phần khung,bạn lại nói về tiện ren
bác đừng chế,mà đi tim mấy cái máy chợ lớn,hay hà nội củ đó .giá nguyên con không quá 20 chai

----------


## nguyenvanthao

> Bạn có thể ra ngã tư thủ đức. Khu vực đối diện đó 300m có một tiệm chuyên tiện các loại ren khó. Bạn có thể đem lên đó tiện rất ok mà giá hơi bị thấp


Ban có biet tiêm đó tên gì ko vây mình cũng đang cần Tiên một số Món đô 
 BH

----------

